# SP2022 Comments Wanted



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

Picked up a Sig SP2022 yesterday at the gun show. $501.13 out the door, including the NICS check. I felt this was a pretty good price. Another dealer had it for $499 plus tax and NICS. I feel that's a fair price and it's a Sig to boot. This is my first Sig. My wife picked it out for her first carry gun. It's a bit big for that perhaps, but if people can carry a 1911, she should be able to carry this one. Initially, her intention is to carry it in a purse. We may get a purse made specifically for carrying or I may be able to modify one for safe carry. One way or another, we'll make this work. :mrgreen:

We pick it up in 2 weeks when the out of town dealer is back nearby for another show. So, we're looking for comments on this gun. Good? Bad? Not reasonable for CCW? Range gun only? Lay it on me, man! 

PS. When she picked it up, she knew our shopping was over, so let's offer up some carry ideas to make this work. I love the feel of this one, too...

Ace


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

You did ok on the price. Everything is inflated right now. I own a 2022 in 9mm and an older 2340(older geman made .40 version). For the price, I think they are one of the best handguns on the market. Of all the polymer handguns out there, the 2022's are my favorite. They are easy to shoot and very reliable. My mom and my wife both enjoy shooting them, your wife should too, but it may be a little big for concealed carry. That's something you will need to decide yourself. If they have a downside, it's the disassembly/reassembly procedures. Anyone that is into 1911's will be right at home the the 2022. Once you get the hang of that, you'll be good to go. There are plenty of Sig Pro fans on this site, so feel free to post any questions or observations.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I helped a non-gun friend buy a 2022 for home defense and traveling. It shot great and he's been extremely happy with it. And back when he bought it (year ago+/-) he got a great deal on it; less than $400 out the door with night sights!


----------



## sparkadellic (Jan 14, 2013)

I bought one about a month ago. I am very happy with it. It's my first Sig and I have put 300 rounds through it so far and no complaints. I was worried at first that it would be too small for my hands (yes i have big hands haha) because I bought it from a friends gun shop out of state. I like how the clip is integrated as part of the handle, so once again no complaints from me


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

acepilot said:


> Picked up a Sig SP2022 yesterday at the gun show. $501.13 out the door, including the NICS check. I felt this was a pretty good price. Another dealer had it for $499 plus tax and NICS. I feel that's a fair price and it's a Sig to boot. This is my first Sig. My wife picked it out for her first carry gun. It's a bit big for that perhaps, but if people can carry a 1911, she should be able to carry this one. Initially, her intention is to carry it in a purse. We may get a purse made specifically for carrying or I may be able to modify one for safe carry. One way or another, we'll make this work. :mrgreen:
> 
> We pick it up in 2 weeks when the out of town dealer is back nearby for another show. So, we're looking for comments on this gun. Good? Bad? Not reasonable for CCW? Range gun only? Lay it on me, man!
> 
> ...


I had one chambered in .40 S&W for about a year and a half, shot the snot out of it, and it ran like a champ. I, stupidly mind you, sold it to my oldest brother who still has it.:smt076


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

berettatoter said:


> I had one chambered in .40 S&W for about a year and a half, shot the snot out of it, and it ran like a champ. I, stupidly mind you, sold it to my oldest brother who still has it.:smt076


Give him a beating and take it back. :smt082

Ace


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

acepilot said:


> Give him a beating and take it back. :smt082
> 
> Ace


Good advice, but he's way older than me and might break a bone!:mrgreen:


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

berettatoter said:


> Good advice, but he's way older than me and might break a bone!:mrgreen:


OK, you need to toughen up, dude. :smt082 It's probably still better to get something broken than living without your beloved Sig. On the other hand, you could avoid the pain by just going out and buying another one I suppose. :watching:

Ace


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

acepilot said:


> Picked up a Sig SP2022 yesterday at the gun show. $501.13 out the door, including the NICS check. I felt this was a pretty good price. Another dealer had it for $499 plus tax and NICS. I feel that's a fair price and it's a Sig to boot. This is my first Sig. My wife picked it out for her first carry gun. It's a bit big for that perhaps, but if people can carry a 1911, she should be able to carry this one. Initially, her intention is to carry it in a purse. We may get a purse made specifically for carrying or I may be able to modify one for safe carry. One way or another, we'll make this work. :mrgreen:
> 
> We pick it up in 2 weeks when the out of town dealer is back nearby for another show. So, we're looking for comments on this gun. Good? Bad? Not reasonable for CCW? Range gun only? Lay it on me, man!
> 
> ...


click link
Gun Review: SIG SAUER SP2022 | The Truth About Guns


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

pic said:


> click link
> Gun Review: SIG SAUER SP2022 | The Truth About Guns


Sounds like they like the 2022. Thanks for the link!!

Ace


----------



## snotzzz (Mar 28, 2011)

My first gun was an SP2022 in 9mm....LOVE isn't a strong enough word to describe how I feel about it!!! I was hoping to get it in .40 but the only one I could find at the time was used and in horrible looking condition...like it hadn't been cleaned on a year...so I went with a brand new 9mm that was only $60 more than Gander had the used one for. If/when all this crap about gun control dies down I might look at trading my 9mm for a .40.
But I digress, you and your wife made an excellent choice. May you never need to actually use it


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

snotzzz said:


> But I digress, you and your wife made an excellent choice. May you never need to actually use it


Except at the range or out in the back yard. :smt033

Ace


----------



## snotzzz (Mar 28, 2011)

Exactly 



acepilot said:


> Except at the range or out in the back yard. :smt033
> 
> Ace


----------



## PrinceKagato (Mar 7, 2013)

acepilot said:


> Picked up a Sig SP2022 yesterday at the gun show. $501.13 out the door, including the NICS check. I felt this was a pretty good price. Another dealer had it for $499 plus tax and NICS. I feel that's a fair price and it's a Sig to boot. This is my first Sig. My wife picked it out for her first carry gun. It's a bit big for that perhaps, but if people can carry a 1911, she should be able to carry this one. Initially, her intention is to carry it in a purse. We may get a purse made specifically for carrying or I may be able to modify one for safe carry. One way or another, we'll make this work. :mrgreen:
> 
> We pick it up in 2 weeks when the out of town dealer is back nearby for another show. So, we're looking for comments on this gun. Good? Bad? Not reasonable for CCW? Range gun only? Lay it on me, man!
> 
> ...


Hey ace, I think you did alright on the price. I paid $399 used for mine. I ended up getting the .40 S&W. I have run about 500 rounds through it with about 5 different brands of ammo including HP and FMJ. Gun fired everytime without problems. Cleaning of the gun was pretty easy I thought. Disassembly was pretty easy and it cleaned up pretty well. I do have to say that It took me a few rounds to start accurately hitting my targets at the range. I was surprised that I had no problems being accurate with my 1911 but it took a bit to get used to the 2022. Overall, I really enjoy the gun and think it was a great price. Happy shooting!


----------

